# Guidance request - Mont Blanc v Graf von Faber-Castell v Caran d'Ache



## Tony S (Feb 2, 2010)

Like watches, I appreciate that the final decision is mine, and it's a hugely personal one, but I'd like to know your thoughts on the three makes above.

Went to test drive a Mont Blanc in prep for Christmas (hopefully!!), and while in there (The Pen Shop, Newcastle, UK), the sales guy said for my budget the three brands listed were about the best I could get.

Would you guys agree, and is there a pecking order?

I'm really drawn to the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck LeGrande Rollerball, as a) I would really like an MB, b) I like the separate cap, and c) I really want an MB lol.

i have several Cross and Schaeffer ball ponts, and I love the feel of a nice pen, but I'd like something that bit more special.

Your comments would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm a fountain pen person and try to avoid roller ball and ballpoint pens. There I tend to choose based on the reliability of refills and so look for ones that will accept the Parker refills.

Looking at the three marques I have more Montblancs than the other two but the others get used more often than my Montblancs.

Caran d'Ache is a great example of Swiss precision.

Graf von Faber Castell are in my opinion the best fountain pens made in Germany today.

Montblanc is widely recognized.

*Some Boring Details on different models of the former two marques.*


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

When it comes to rollerballs and ballpoints buy what you like. I've heard a few people argue that the size/shape of the pen can have an effect on performance (which is true). However, we won't kid ourselves in saying it has a significant effect. 

Ultimately, a rollerball or ballpoint is only as good as the <$10 refill inside the pen. As Jar mentioned, there is some value to choosing a pen with "Parker style" refills, but it may not be a concern for you (it isn't for me).

I collect ballpoints and rollerballs just as I collect fountain pens. I've already come to terms with the fact that my Montblanc 162 Le Grand Rollerball writes no better than a $5 pen. However, I'm extremely happy with my 162 and would buy it again in a heartbeat. I find value in pens beyond their writing characteristics. I apprecate the reputation and prestige Montblanc has built around their brand name, but acknowledge that that means next to nothign for many people.

Long story short- If you want the Montblanc, get the Montblanc. 

Of note: The Le Grand Rollerball uses a larger refill than the "standard" Montblanc refills. The Le Grand refills usually aren't sold in big box stores like Staples. As long as you're aware and okay with that, I'd be the 162 and never look back.


----------



## UKMike (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't add anything to Jar's summary above. If you want someone to say "Hey you have a Montblanc", the choice is obvious, because the other pens will fly under most people's radar. In my view however, both Graf von Faber Castell and Caran d'Ache would be my preference over MB because in my hand they feel better. (I might add I have experience only with their fountain pens)

As for rollerballs - meh - are you SURE you wouldn't prefer a fountain pen? The very best rollerballs available today are Japanese, cost very little and have names like Uni-ball and Pilot.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Montblanc all the way.


----------



## dengtuao (Mar 12, 2015)

The Le Grand refills usually aren't sold in big box stores like Staples. As long as you're aware and okay with that, I'd be the 162 and never look back.


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

I write with fountain pens everyday and have a variety of pens including Parker, Pelikan and Nakaya (both custom non-custom made Nakaya pens). I do not own a MB because I do not like the gold on black look and the Pelikan 1050 is a similar pen in many ways to the MB 149. Bottom line; if you want the MB then buy the MB.


----------

